# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Aliaga replica a Císcar que el trasvase del Ebro es "inviable"

## sergi1907

El candidato del PAR ha instado al presidente del PP de Alicante a que "ponga los pies en el siglo XXI".

El candidato del PAR a la presidencia de Aragón, Arturo Aliaga, ha afirmado este sábado el trasvase del Ebro es "inviable" y ha instado al presidente del PP de Alicante, José Císcar, a que "ponga los pies en el siglo XXI" para buscar otras soluciones viables medioambiental y económicamente.

Aliaga ha respondido a Císcar, quien este viernes manifestó que "sí o sí, el trasvase del Ebro es una apuesta necesaria para el Partido Popular de la Comunidad Valenciana" y sentenció que si lo tuvieran, tendrían "más riqueza y más puestos de trabajo".

Aliaga ha contestado a Císcar que su apuesta es de "recorrido cero" por ser el trasvase inviable social, económica y medioambientalmente, según ha informado fuentes del PAR.

Así, ha pedido al dirigente del PP que "deje de marear la perdiz y de utilizar la demagogia para ganar votos a costa de Aragón" y que busque soluciones propias del siglo XXI.

Aliaga ha reiterado el rechazo del PAR al trasvase y ha manifestado que mientras el Partido Aragonés tenga fuerza suficiente, en el nivel de representación que lo sitúen las urnas, "no habrá trasvase" y ha subrayado que si su formación no hubiera formado parte durante las últimas legislaturas de los gobiernos autonómicos "ya estaría hecho".

En el noveno día de campaña electoral, Aliaga participa esta jornada en un mitin-comida en Andorra (Teruel), junto con Berta Zapater, cabeza de lista a las Cortes de Aragón por Teruel, y los candidatos autonómicos María Herrero y Miguel Ángel Gorbe.

De Pedro visita el Mercado Hernán Cortes
Por su parte, el candidato del PAR a la alcaldía de Zaragoza, Xavier de Pedro, ha visitado el Mercado Hernán Cortes, donde ha apostado "decididamente" por impulsar la regeneración de las calles comerciales y de los mercados de barrio de la capital aragonesa.

Para De Pedro, hay que aprovechar el "tirón" de los centros comerciales de Zaragoza, que la han convertido en una "referencia comercial" en el eje el Ebro, para apoyar al comercio de proximidad.

"En muy poco tiempo se ha saturado a la ciudad de grandes superficies y se ha dejado de lado al verdadero comercio que hace ciudad", ha destacado el candidato, quien se propone, para fomentar y recuperar el comercio de proximidad, además de impulsar un correcto mantenimiento y limpieza de las calles y zonas verdes, renovar los barrios con las actuaciones singulares detalladas en el modelo de "Zaragoza Circular" para revitalizar su actividad económica y social.

También ha apostado por un "policentrismo" en la ciudad, donde cada barrio tenga su propio centro social, cultural, turístico y económico, y facilitar la movilidad entre los barrios mediante un tranvía circular a través de amplias avenidas que no perjudiquen al comercio.

La candidatura del PAR está en contra del un tercer carril de acceso a Puerto Venecia y de autorizar una nueva superficie comercial en el campo de fútbol de La Romareda, así como del futuro complejo comercial 'outlet' de grandes dimensiones en las instalaciones de la fábrica Pikolín.

"También nos oponemos a la propuesta del Partido Popular de convertir el Mercado Central en un mercado gourmet, sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta el éxito que tiene este mercado tradicional de Zaragoza", ha explicado De Pedro.

Se muestra en contra de la ampliación de horarios comerciales en festivos, y aseguran que las compras del ayuntamiento se tienen que realizar de "forma preferente" a comercios y establecimientos de la ciudad.

Además, se comprometen a fomentar el turismo cultural, gastronómico, festivo, religioso, de convenciones y ferias; a promover aparcamientos subterráneos en zonas deficitarias; a potenciar los mercados de barrio o a reducir la presión fiscal municipal sobre los comercios y establecimientos mediante la bajada del IBI. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...8_2021027.html

----------


## pablovelasco

* para buscar otras soluciones viables medioambiental y económicamente.*

Estaré encantado de conocer sus propuestas viables.

----------


## quien es quien

> * para buscar otras soluciones viables medioambiental y económicamente.*
> 
> Estaré encantado de conocer sus propuestas viables.


Esa es fácil:

Eliminar los regadíos ilegales legalizados o no y cerrar los chiringuitos no rentables, como en cualquier otro negocio.

----------


## NoRegistrado

No sólo lo dice Aliaga, sino que lo dice Rudí y otras fuerzas políticas, y hasta Cañete, y para decirlo Cañete...

Incluso el PP lo quitó de su programa electoral en 2008 y el Supremo ha obligado a levantar la reserva de terrenos de esa obra.

Pero ellos erre que erre, con la misma cantinela engañando a la población.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

